# Why do I see post numbers like (#123) posted but not every time?



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

Does it have to do if we use different browsers or TapaTalk?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2017)

there should be a post number on every post, its actually a "link" with more info and provides the ability to link directly to the post within any thread.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't see them on mobile.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

This is why I don't see them either.  I thought that it had to do with TapaTalk but I deleted that App a long time ago.  I also seem to have two different identities.  One for the iPhone and another one for my Apple notebook.  I have never figured this out yet nor Apple Support either.  One has all my email still but the iPhone has lost everything.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2017)

might be a screen resolution size thing where the format of the forum will alter itself to be more presentable based on the screen resolution of the device being used to browse it from.

it will certainly look different on a large desktop, a tablet, and a mobile device.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 21, 2017)

On my tablet, if I view in landscape mode (i.e. screen turned wider than tall) the post numbers show.  When the tablet is turned to portrait mode (taller than wide) the post numbers drop off.

On my phone, the screen is too narrow in either orientation for the numbers to show.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

I still do not see it either way.  Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 22, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> might be a screen resolution size thing where the format of the forum will alter itself to be more presentable based on the screen resolution of the device being used to browse it from.
> 
> it will certainly look different on a large desktop, a tablet, and a mobile device.


Yes. Xenforo is built to adjust the layout depending on the screen size. You can try to force "desktop view" if your mobile browser supports this.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2017)

one can test this on any desktop by slowly shrinking your browser window using your mouse (just drag the box diagonally) and you will begin to see the overall layout change as the width and height of your browser window gets smaller.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, that worked but not visible on the phone either way horizontal or vertical.  Now, I know.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2017)

i can only imagine that at some point, the resolution gets small enough to trim out nearly all the "extra" buttons and links on a forum thread and only leaves the main ones.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 22, 2017)

When the display is narrow enough that XenForo drops the poster info column from the left of the post and replaces it with a horizontal poster info strip across the top of the post, that's when the post number button drops off.


----------



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

I can't see the numbers either. I'm using an iPad and iPhone.  I wonder if this is something inherently difficult for the forum software to handle---Apple stuff I mean!  


I don't see anything other than the name of the poster and I've lost the ability to send links to individual posts.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't think it has anything to do with Apple (although I certainly could be wrong as I only have Windows and Android to check it on).  I think it is strictly a matter of the pixel width being used to display the page.

Images below reduced in size 25%:

Here is your message on a normal desktop window on Windows:




As the window width is reduced, at some point the forum software accommodates the narrower window by dropping the blue side bars and the left poster information column, and changing the message format to this:



In the narrower format, some information is rearranged, but others are dropped.

Further reductions in window width change the line-wrapping length, but no further layout changes until you reach the point where it won't shorten the text lines any further and you'd have to scroll left/right to see the entire message:


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 26, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> On my tablet, if I view in landscape mode (i.e. screen turned wider than tall) the post numbers show.  When the tablet is turned to portrait mode (taller than wide) the post numbers drop off.
> 
> On my phone, the screen is too narrow in either orientation for the numbers to show.



Wow, I never noticed the numbers before. But I get the same thing, viewable on my tablet in landscape mode but not in portrait mode.


----------



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Apple (although I certainly could be wrong as I only have Windows and Android to check it on).  I think it is strictly a matter of the pixel width being used to display the page.
> 
> Images below reduced in size 25%:
> 
> ...



Wow that was interesting!  Who knew? 

With so many of us use using tablets it's a shame the software can't accommodate the narrower screen size in portrait mode.  However, in landscape, I NOW FIND I CAN SEE the information under each name again! Again, who knew?  Thanks so much! Marylyn


----------



## icydog (Aug 26, 2017)

I also found out there's a tiny link number I can now see in landscape mode that allows me to select a single post. Is this working? 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...osted-but-not-every-time.259692/#post-2043809


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 26, 2017)

Unanswered question:



taffy19 said:


> Does it have to do if we use different browsers *or TapaTalk*?



TapaTalk installs its own display mode, I think.  I don't use it myself, so this answer will have to come from somebody that does.


----------

